# Hello



## halo0205 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone.
Just popping in to say hi. I'm new to this site, but have loved Halloween my entire life. Can't wait for this year's excitment :jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome halo..
hope you find everything you need to meet your sacrey needs here if not just ask!


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Halo, welcome to the forum


----------



## halo0205 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Lilly and Spid3re3lla. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hell o & Welcome---


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Halo. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Halo...


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome dig in.

Now wheres the pics?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

halo0205​
Hope that you enjoy the forum.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome. Be careful - it's addictive.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

welcome


----------



## halo0205 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone. Thanks for the warm welcome. This is a great site and it is addictive :xbones:


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to this great crazy place!
You want halloween? It's all here!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Plan to stay awhile.


----------



## halo0205 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I definitely plan to stay a while :jol:

ScareShack - Great webzine and website. I love your avatar/Logo. It reminds me of Grim Fandango (pc game and pretty much the best game ever :jol: )


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

welcome here! enjoy your stay!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Welcome abord. You will find this to be a great forum with friendly people.


----------

